
Kill the Indian First - dhruvkar
https://openthemagazine.com/art-culture/kill-the-indian-first/
======
zaptheimpaler
Horrible article. Its deeply internalized racism. I know many of the
criticisms are true, and as a statistical generalization I might agree that an
Indian is more likely to e.g seek a way to circumvent the system than someone
else. An outsider looking at Indians as a homogeneous group and seeing those
patterns might make negative inferences about all Indians.

But when a person who does not embody those flaws blames himself for the ones
that do - its because he has become accustomed to seeing himself as an
outsider does, as an interchangeable member of a group called "Indian" instead
of as an INDIVIDUAL. Being stereotyped is simply not your fault.

